# Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?



## Viking30k (3. Dezember 2017)

*Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Hi jo die konsole ist schon immer sehr laut gewesen und wollte die erst verkaufen

Nun gibt es doch gute Spiele die es am pc nicht gibt

Würde es was bringen die paste zu ersetzen oder bleibt der krach dann der selbe?

Ps: die ps4 ist staubfrei und steht frei mehr als 30 cm auf allen Seiten und ein laptop kühler brachte kaum Besserung


----------



## Chinaquads (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Bringt rein garnichts. Egal welche Paste du nimmst.

Der Kühler ist einfach überfordert mit der APU...


----------



## Blackout27 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Wird wohl nicht viel bringen. Habe bei der ersten Revision (PS4) ebenfalls die WLP getauscht da diese auch ganz schön laut werden könnte. Hat keine Verbesserung gebracht.


----------



## Cinnayum (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Die Frage ist immer mit welcher Paste.
Es würde mich wundern, wenn sie mit Grizzly Kryonaut oder Gelid Extreme nicht etwas leiser werden würde.

Eventuell kann man noch die Luftkanäle nach draußen mit schwarzem Tape oder Aluband abdichten. Bringt je nach Undichtigkeit auch noch mal bis 5°K oder eine Lüfterstufe.


----------



## Blackout27 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*



Cinnayum schrieb:


> Die Frage ist immer mit welcher Paste.
> Es würde mich wundern, wenn sie mit Grizzly Kryonaut oder Gelid Extreme nicht etwas leiser werden würde.
> 
> Eventuell kann man noch die Luftkanäle nach draußen mit schwarzem Tape oder Aluband abdichten. Bringt je nach Undichtigkeit auch noch mal bis 5°K oder eine Lüfterstufe.



Ich hatte damals die MX2 verwendet. Bei der ersten Revision war es jedenfalls so, dass die Lüfter nicht nur nach der Temperatur gesteuert werden sondern auch nach der Auslastung (je nach Spielszene). Dadurch war der Effekt der neuen WLP gleich 0 

Die Lüfterkurve der Playstation 4 (pro) ist sowieso fraglich und nicht wirklich optimal gelöst. Es ist eben eine Konsole, viel dagegen machen kann man leider nicht. Meine PS3 FAT Lady hat da deutlich mehr vom Tausch der WLP profitiert.


----------



## DaveManCB (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Bei der PS3 FAT Lady (selbst die erste Generation gehabt) brachte der WLP tausch Garnichts, das ist wie bei den Intel CPUs "Köpfen, sauber machen und ordentliche WLP zwischen Headspreader und DIE" danach gibt es ne ordentliche Besserung was Lautstärke angeht.


----------



## Abductee (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

War bei der alten PS3 nicht auch WLP unter dem Heatspreader?

Bei der PS4pro liegt der Die ja direkt am Kühler an.
https://d3nevzfk7ii3be.cloudfront.net/igi/h2em226i3CD3sReR.huge


----------



## ARCdefender (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Hi jo die konsole ist schon immer sehr laut gewesen und wollte die erst verkaufen
> 
> Nun gibt es doch gute Spiele die es am pc nicht gibt
> 
> ...



Du kannst die PS4 Pro leiser bekommen, leider reicht nur die WLP erneuern *nicht aus*.
Ich habe das gemacht und Du kannst dir dazu ein paar Bilder von mir in diesem Beitrag auf PCGH ansehen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/spiele-konsolen/60419-der-konsolen-bilder-und-diskussionsthread-16.html#post9142903

Aber bitte mach nicht, wie oft im Web zu sehen, ein Loch in das Gehäuse auf der Oberseite, damit der Lüfter dort besser Luft bekommt.
Ja er bekommt dann besser Luft, auch der Kühler der APU wird besser gekühlt, aber auf der Unterseite der PCB gibt es dann keinen Airflow mehr und die DDR5 Rams und Spannungswandler haben keine Kühlung mehr.
Wenn man ein Loch oben macht muss auf jeden Fall auch unten eins gemacht werden, wo dann ein zusätzlicher Lüfter installiert werden muss, der Frischluft in die PS4 Pro drückt.
So habe ich es nun gemacht und die Konsole ist wirklich sehr sehr leise und kein Vergleich mehr zu vorher.

Wenn Du noch Fragen hast kannst Du die gerne stellen, versuche so gut wie möglich zu helfen.


----------



## Viking30k (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Danke  würde das auch gerne mal machen ist das den schwer? Kannst du mir eine pn schicken was man dazu benötigt und so?

Danke


----------



## Blackout27 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Würde mich über Ergebnisse freuen falls du den Umbau gewagt hast


----------



## snapstar123 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Bei mir das gleiche sehr laut und heiß, möchte nicht nur WLP tauschen, würde am liebsten gleich einen ordentlichen CPU-Kühler verwenden.
Hab schon einiges gesehen ob mit Wasserkühlung oder Luftkühlung, hab hier noch einen IFX-14 an Kühler rumliegen und dürfte auch von denn Lochabständen passen.
Auf jeden Fall hat die PS4 Pro wenn sie liegt oben die APU sitzen was das Vorhaben leichter macht.

Hat von euch schon jemand so etwas ähnliches versucht, währe über jeden Tipp dankbar , Mfg


----------



## ARCdefender (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Danke  würde das auch gerne mal machen ist das den schwer? Kannst du mir eine pn schicken was man dazu benötigt und so?
> 
> Danke



Sorry konnte nicht Antworten, hatte mich etwas im Forum danebenbenommen und daher Zwangsurlaub.

Also per PN muss nicht sein, ist vielleicht auch für andere User von Interesse.
Also, wenn Du selber noch nie gelötet hast, oder Metallarbeiten usw. dann suche dir auf jeden Fall jemanden der Dir dabei hilft.
Für die Ram Kühler muss in das Blech auf der Unterseite etwas ausgesägt werden, vorsichtig, es ist recht dünn und verbiegt sich daher schnell, was dann nicht gut für die PCB ist.
Den APU Kühler muss man, wenn Er dann so aussieht wie meiner, mit Edelstahlpolitur polieren, aber bitte nimm dafür ein Polierblock, nicht mit den Fingern machen, sonst kann es passieren das Du den Kühler unregelmäßig poliertet und er so nicht mehr plan auf der APU aufliegt!!! Traust Du dir das nicht zu erneuere nur die WLP.

Zu Lüftung, ich habe auf der Oberseite, direkt über dem Lüfter ein 80mm Loch ins Gehäuse gemacht. dazu wie schon gesagt auch auf der Unterseite, genau dort wo die DDR Rams sitzen, also eigentlich auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite der APU.
Meine PS4 Pro schaut nun so aus, bleibt aber flüsterleise, selbst bei Titeln wie Uncharted wird sie nicht mehr sehr laut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Abdeckung auf dem Lüfter muß ich noch lackieren.
Die Temperaturen sind super, sie bleibt im Bereich der PCB komplett lauwarm, nur hinten kommt natürlich noch richtig Wärme raus, das ist die Luft die direkt vom APU Kühler durch das NT nach draußen geblasen wird.
Auf dem dritten Foto kann man auch gut die Rams sehen. Normalerweise liegen die unter einem Alu-Blech, wo dann noch mal Wärmeleiter Pads auf den Rams setzen.
Da dieses Blech aber keine Kühlrippen usw. hat und auch noch komplett die PCB im Bereich der APU dicht macht, gibt es dort keinen Wärmeaustausch. Das ist auch der Grund warum die PS4 Pro nach kurzer Zeit auf der Unterseite richtig warm wird und dann von untenher auch noch die APU mit aufheizt.
So wie ich das jetzt gemacht habe ist das nicht mehr möglich. 
Die Pinbelegung für den Lüfter und wie Du die PS4 zerlegst, kannst Du dir auf iFixit ansehen, dort wird alles Schrift für Schritt beschrieben.


----------



## snapstar123 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wÃ¤rmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Wirklich klasse Arbeit, optimaler Luftstrom für die Komponenten und dazu noch fürs NT .
Überlege es so wie bei dir zu machen da wirklich klasse Idee wo von vielen genutzt wird, Wasserkühlung währe mir wieder zu viel. 

Da ja der Kühler auf dem DIE direkt liegt bräuchte ich falls ich denn Kühler wechsel so etwas hier wegen der Erhöhung.
EK-VGA Supreme HF HD7970 Cu Adapter   – EK Webshop

Hab diesen Kühler vor zu nutzen da hier rum liegen.
Google-Ergebnis fur http://thermalright.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/05/350x350-1-14.jpg
Hab viele Halterungs Möglichkeiten und da PS4 Pro liegt ist die APU ja oben wegen dem Gewicht des Kühlers.

Was mir nur Sorgen macht,  währe ob es eine Gefahr für einen Kurzen geben würde wenn der Kühler das DIE und denn Rand der APU berührt oder sollte der Kühler nur auf dem reinen DIE der APU sitzen.
Würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen und natürlich nochmal ein großes Lob an deine Arbeit , Mfg


----------



## ARCdefender (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wÃ¤rmeleitpaste tauschen?*



snapstar123 schrieb:


> Was mir nur Sorgen macht,  währe ob es eine Gefahr für einen Kurzen geben würde wenn der Kühler das DIE und denn Rand der APU berührt oder sollte der Kühler nur auf dem reinen DIE der APU sitzen.
> Würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen und natürlich nochmal ein großes Lob an deine Arbeit , Mfg



Du musst halt gucken das der CU Adapter nicht an die Bauteil um die DIE herum kommt, normalerweise sollte die DIE aber höher sein. Und auf Aussenrand der APU ist ja auch noch mal ein Rahmen. Sonst ist da nichts neben der APU auf der PCB.
Hatte schon mal dieses Foto gepostet, da kannst Du dir den Aufbau noch einmal genau ansehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*EDIT:*
*Ganz vergessen, greift auf jeden Fall nicht das Tachosignal für den Lüfter an der PS4 ab!!!!!!!*
Es kann sonst passieren das die PS4 sich an dem zweiten Lüfter orientiert und so nicht mehr den original Lüfter der PS4 richtig regelt, der so ein Monster ist was den Verbrauch angeht, er kann bis zu 25 Watt aufnehmen!!!
Der Extralüfter sollte nur an die + /- Pins  geklemmt werden und wenn die Drehzahl zu hoch ist, wegen der Lautstärke einfach ein Potie,  gibt es ja bei allen Händlern für PC Hardware im Sortiment, dazwischen setzen und den Lüfter zu Regeln.


----------



## Viking30k (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Danke hm kannst du mir sagen welche lüfter und ram kühler du bestellt hast und wo? 

Werden die lüfter an die ps4-gelötet? 

Das letzte reicht ein dremel um die löcher zu schneiden ?

Sonnst sieht es für mich machbar aus


Ach ja was für ein klotz war das zum polieren?


----------



## ARCdefender (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Edit: Doppelpost, bitte löschen!


----------



## ARCdefender (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Danke hm kannst du mir sagen welche lüfter und ram kühler du bestellt hast und wo?
> 
> Werden die lüfter an die ps4-gelötet?
> 
> ...



Also für die Rams kannst Du ganz normale VGA Ran Kühler kaufen, gibt es eigentlich überall wo man PC Komponenten bekommt.
Sie sollten nur nicht höher wie 20mm sein, sonst wird es mit dem Platz eng.
Ich habe ein Kabel mit 3 Pin Stecker vor den Stecker an der PS4 zum Lüfter gelötet, so kann man wenn man mal arbeiten dran muss immer schon alles zerlegen ohne einen Lötkolben auszupacken, auch bei einem defekten Lüfter ist es so komfortabler 

Das Obere 80mm Loch habe ich mit einem Akku-Schrauber und einer Lochsäge drauf gemacht, bitte langsam machen, sonst fliegt dir das Gehäuse um die Ohren wenn es beim Bohren verkanntet. Das Untere mit einer Dekupiersäge, sollte aber auch wenn jemand mithilft mit einer Stichsäge und einem Metallsägeblatt gehen, wenn der Hub der Säge langsam läuft.

Und noch mal für den Fall das Du meine Änderung nicht gesehen hast:
*Greift auf jeden Fall nicht das Tachosignal für den Lüfter an der PS4 ab!!!!!!!*
Es kann sonst passieren das die PS4 sich an dem zweiten Lüfter orientiert und so nicht mehr den original Lüfter der PS4 richtig regelt, der so ein Monster ist was den Verbrauch angeht, er kann bis zu 25 Watt aufnehmen!!!
Der Extralüfter sollte nur an die + /- Pins geklemmt werden und wenn die Drehzahl zu hoch ist, wegen der Lautstärke einfach ein Potie, gibt es ja bei allen Händlern für PC Hardware im Sortiment, dazwischen setzen und den Lüfter zu Regeln.

Zum Polieren nimmst Du sowas, mit 2000 oder besser 3000 Körnung:
Petzoldt's Nass-Schleifblock Set mit Kornung 2000 und 3000, bearbeiten Sie Staubeinschlusse, Lacklaufer, Beispritzrander o. ausgetupfte Steinschlage: Amazon.de: Baumarkt
Da dann noch ein oder zwei Tropfen Edelstahl oder Kupfer Politur drauf. Nicht zu lang, sonnst nimmt man auch zuviel Material ab. Bitte ohne großen Druck, auch wenn es länger dauert, besser lang als den Kühler zu ruinieren!
Muss man aber nur machen wenn der Kühler wirklich so verhunzt ist wie es meiner war, ich weiss nicht ob die alle so aussehen bei der PS4 Pro.


----------



## snapstar123 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wÃ¤rmeleitpaste tauschen?*

@Viking30k Speicher kann ich diese empfehlen da der Vorteil das nichts in die Quere kommt dazu Kupfer bloß sehr teuer.
Enzotech RAM-Kuhler BCC9 Low Profile - passiv: Amazon.de: Elektronik , Mfg

@ARCdefender das ist schon mal gut zu hören mit der APU dann kann ich mal schauen.
Auch gut zu wissen das mit denn Lüftern deswegen nutzen die meisten für denn Speicher nur 3Pin Lüfter ohne PWM Steuerung.
Falls das mit dem Kühler klappen sollte müsste ich mir so oder so gedanken machen da original Kühler dann raus fliegt für denn Platz des anderen Kühlers.
APU währe so dann auch sehr gut gekühlt aber im Gehäuse brauche ich auch einen Luftstrom, zumindest für das Netzteil wegen der Abwärme die ja auch noch mal hoch ist.

Auf jeden Fall die Lüfter Option ist sehr klasse, wenn es mit dem Kühler nicht klappen sollte dann werde ich es mit Lüfter machen , Mfg


----------



## ARCdefender (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Ja das NT muß gekühlt werden. Ich hatte es auch mal extern betrieben, leider war der Kabelquerschnitt zu gering und das Kabel wurde recht schnell warm, darum habe ich das NT dann doch wieder verbaut.
Das Kabel hätte bei der Leistung von 25A auf den 12V  und einer Verlustleistung von 0,1V bei etwa einen Meter länge an die 9mm² haben müssen. Sollte ich das falsch berechnet haben so korrigiert mich bitte!
Wie soll man das vernünftig verlegen  Dann doch lieber Intern 



snapstar123 schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall die Lüfter Option ist sehr klasse, wenn es mit dem Kühler nicht klappen sollte dann werde ich es mit Lüfter machen , Mfg



Ich schau mal ob ich es noch vor Weihnachten schaffe ein Video zu machen, ist im Moment etwas hektisch hier, wegen der Kinder usw.


----------



## ARCdefender (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wÃ¤rmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Ach so, für den Fall das es von Interesse ist, diese beiden Bleche habe ich ausgebaut, zusätzlich zu dem was ausgesägt werden muss vom unterem Abschirmblech:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Matte mit den kleinen Löchern sitzt oben unter dem APU Kühler, habe es weg gelassen weil ich der Meinung war das es dort auch zu einem Wärmestau kommt durch dieses Blech.
Das Spiegelnde ist das Blech welches unten sitzt, es sollte laut Sony als Kühlung für die Rams dienen, wurde sehr heiß und unterhalb der APU/ Unterseite PCB kam es zu gar keinem Airflow.
Jetzt wo es weg ist wird auch die Unterseite der PCB gekühlt, die Rams halt durch die VGA Kühler.


----------



## Viking30k (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Danke werde es auch mal wagen die Konsole nervt leider ab und zu sehr vom Geräusch her was ich schade finde

Was ich mich noch frage was für ein Lüfter ist das an deiner Unterseite von der PS4 ? der ist in so einem Gehäuse


----------



## ARCdefender (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Danke werde es auch mal wagen die Konsole nervt leider ab und zu sehr vom Geräusch her was ich schade finde
> 
> Was ich mich noch frage was für ein Lüfter ist das an deiner Unterseite von der PS4 ? der ist in so einem Gehäuse



Das ist ein normaler 120er Lowprofile Lüfter. Das Gehäuse war mal eine Türe von einem Antec DF-85 was ich ausrangiert habe 
Habe nur einige Nasen usw. abgefeilt und muss es noch lackieren.


----------



## SuntuIeu (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Sorry konnte nicht Antworten, hatte mich etwas im Forum danebenbenommen und daher Zwangsurlaub.
> 
> Also per PN muss nicht sein, ist vielleicht auch für andere User von Interesse.
> Also, wenn Du selber noch nie gelötet hast, oder Metallarbeiten usw. dann suche dir auf jeden Fall jemanden der Dir dabei hilft.
> ...



Erstmal hallo an alle 
Ich habe eine frage und zwar ich möchte auch die Paste und Pads tauschen, bestellt habe ich Grizzly Kryonaut und  Fujipoly Extreme 17. Wenn das nich reicht mach ich auch diese Sache mit dem Lüfter.  
Mir ist nicht klar warum muss Lüfter die Luft reinblasen und nicht halt die Wärme rausblasen wie ich schon kenne. 
Danke 
Suntu


----------



## Blackout27 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Jetzt habe ich auch Lust auf den Umbau bekommen 

Ich würde wohl auch den Kühlblock glatt schleifen.
Bei dem RAM bin ich allerdings noch unsicher. Würde es der Konsole helfen wenn man diese mit flachen Kühlkörperchen bestückt anstatt das Blech zu verwenden (ist überhaupt soviel Platz)? Ein Loch möchte ich nicht.


----------



## SuntuIeu (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Dafür habe ich Fujipoly extreme 0.5 mm Wärmeleitpads bestellt. Sind einbischen teurer aber effektiver. Wenn das nicht klappt, setze ich einen Lüfter unten ein, der die Wärme russchmeißen soll.


----------



## ARCdefender (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*



SuntuIeu schrieb:


> Mir ist nicht klar warum muss Lüfter die Luft reinblasen und nicht halt die Wärme rausblasen wie ich schon kenne.
> Danke
> Suntu



Der Zusatzlüfter muss reinblasen wenn man über dem original Lüfter ein Loch macht, sonst nicht.
Warum das so ist, nun wenn kein Loch im Deckel ist, zieht sich die PS4 auf beiden Seiten unter und oberhalb der PCB Luft, es handelt sich also um ein Unterdrucksystem.
Wenn man nun oben ein loch in das Gehäuse macht entfällt dieser Unterdruck, weil der Lüfter sich die Luft nicht durch das ganze Gehäuse zieht sondern direkt über Sich durch das Loch, auch wenn es ein Radial-lüfter ist, wird er sich den Weg des geringsten Wiederstands nehmen um Luft zu schaufeln.
Damit man also noch frische Luft in die Unterseite in das System bekommt braucht man nun diesen Lüfter auf der Unterseite, der drückt dann wieder Luft in das Gehäuse, der radial Lüfter nimmt dann durch die kleinen Bohrungen die über die ganze PCB verteil sind wieder die Luft mit raus.
Hoffe das ich es so am einfachsten erklärt habe.




thehate91 schrieb:


> Bei dem RAM bin ich allerdings noch unsicher. Würde es der Konsole helfen wenn man diese mit flachen Kühlkörperchen bestückt anstatt das Blech zu verwenden (ist überhaupt soviel Platz)? Ein Loch möchte ich nicht.



Wenn das Blech weg ist musst Du definitiv Kühler auf die Rams kleben, so habe ich es ja gemacht. Dieses Blech sollte ja als Kühler dienen, gut macht Es auch, aber eben meiner Meinung nach nicht genug, darum wird die Pro ja auch richtig Warm unter Last.
Meine ist nach dem Umbau wirklich kühler geworden und macht auch keinen Krach mehr, nur hinten kommt natürlich reichlich Abwärme raus. Das ist aber keinesfalls vom NT sondern wirklich die Wärme die vom Kühler ausgeblasen wird.
Das habe ich ja auch schon öfter bemängelt, weil diese Hitze tut den Elkos im NT nicht wirklich gut, darum hatte ich ja versucht das NT extern zu setzen, bin dann aber an den dicken Leitungen gescheitert 
Mal sehen ob ich da noch mal einen Anlauf starte, wenn ja poste ich es hier im Forum.


----------



## Blackout27 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Könnte ich diese hier verwenden ->

14*14*6mm Aluminum Heatsink 10 Stk. Schwarz 14*14*6mm Aluminum Heatsink 10 Stk. Schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Falls ja reichen doppelseitig klebende Wärmeleitpads aus oder sollte man diese lieber mit Wärmeleitpaste kleben?

Oh weh ich bekomme gerade richtig Lust auf das Projekt


----------



## ARCdefender (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Ja die kannst Du hernehmen und dann die noch dazu bestellen:
Akasa AK-TT12-80 - beidseitig selbstklebende: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Doch bestell besser gleich Die hier:
8 Stuck Aluminium VGA-RAM Kuhler/Heatsink 18: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Nicht verrückt machen lassen wegen der Rezessionen wo der Kleber bemängelt wird. Der hält nur nicht, wenn man die Rambausteine vorher nicht sauber macht.
Ich nehme dafür reines Waschbenzin, meist das hier: Klax Waschbenzin dauerhaft gunstig online kaufen | dm.de
Ist gut und für die Menge an Inhalt günstig 

An zwei Kühlern musst Du etwas feilen, da sie sonst mit der APU Halterung kollidieren, Sie liegen aber trotzdem noch komplett auf dem Ram auf, also keine Sorge.


----------



## SuntuIeu (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

@ARCdefender

Wenn ich zB nur der Lüfter einbaue der die Luft rausschickt und kein Loch oben über den Ps4 Lüfter. Was hälst du davon? Ich habe wirklich keine Lust das Blech auszufräsen bzw 'Xclamp' wegzumachen.


----------



## ARCdefender (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*



SuntuIeu schrieb:


> @ARCdefender
> 
> Wenn ich zB nur der Lüfter einbaue der die Luft rausschickt und kein Loch oben über den Ps4 Lüfter. Was hälst du davon? Ich habe wirklich keine Lust das Blech auszufräsen bzw 'Xclamp' wegzumachen.



Das Xclamp bleibt, kannst Du ja auf den Fotos von mir auf Seite 1 dieses Themas hier sehen. 
Das Blech musst Du nur aussägen wenn du halt andere Ram-kühler verbaust.Loch im Deckel muss auch nicht sein und somit auch kein zusätzlicher Lüfter auf der Unterseite.  Aber dadurch wird sich nicht viel an der Kühlung selbst verändern, habe es auch erst so probiert und es wird immer noch laut.
Den Lüfter der PS4 kannst Du wenn nur gegen einen anderen Radial-Lüfter tauschen, aber das wird schwer dort Einen zu finden der die gleiche Leistung wie der original Lüfter hat, ich glaube sogar es ist unmöglich, mir ist kein freiverkäuflicher Radial-Lüfter der so viel Leistungsaufnahme hat bekannt. Es existieren auch Videos im Netz wo Leute den Radial-Lüfter ausgebaut haben und dafür einen Axial 120 Lüfter verbaut haben, aber ich weiss nicht ob das wirklich so gut ist bei dem Aufbau des APU Kühler der PS4 Pro, also ich würde es nicht machen, da wäre mir einfach ein zu großes Risiko das eben der Lüfter nicht genug kühlt und so die Hardware schaden nimmt.
Also möchtest Du nur die WLP erneuern, kann man machen, bringt aber meist nicht viel  Bei mir hat es damals nichts gebracht und darum habe ich dann alles umgebaut.


----------



## SuntuIeu (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Ich tausche erstmal WLP und Pads. Schauen wir dann weiter, sehr warscheinlich muss ich das gleiche machen wie du das gemacht hast. Ich werde das ganze gegen Weihnachten machen weil jetzt momentan viel los ist. 
Wo kann man pin belegung von Lüfter rausfinden kann?


----------



## ARCdefender (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Finde die Seite jetzt nichtmehr, aus dem Kopf weiss ich es auch nicht mehr. Ich mache meine morgen mal auf, poste ein Foto und sage dann auch welcher Pin was macht. Aber bitte erst morgen, heut Abend schaffe ich das nicht mehr.
Achte bei den Pads darauf die richtige Dicke zu bestellen!


----------



## SuntuIeu (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Sind schon da...habe 0.5 mm bestellt. Fujipoly extreme sind hart nicht so weich wie die 1mm von Sony.

Ich habe auch Schleifpapier 3000 bestellt


----------



## ARCdefender (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Ohh, dann pass auf das der Anpressdruck nicht zu hoch wird.


----------



## ARCdefender (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

So hatte doch mal eben die Zeit und habe meine PS4 Pro mal eben geöffnet wegen der Pinbelegung.
Hier kannst du Alles sehen, auch wie ich den Lüfter auf der Unterseite montiert habe am Gehäuse.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pinbelegung von Rückseite Lüfterbuchse an der PCB von Links nach Rechts:
Pin 1 - Plus
Pin 2 - Masse
Pin 3 - Tacho, *nicht belegen bei einem Zusatzlüfter!*
Wenn man natürlich eine Wakü einbaut, kann man das dort abgreifen um die Pumpe zu regulieren.

Achtet bei einem zusätzlichen Lüfter darauf das er nicht so eine hohe Enddrehzahl hat, da die PS4 Pro schon eine hohe Anlaufspannung hat und somit ein Lüfter der schon bei nur 7V an die 1200 und bei 12V noch höher dreht natürlich Krach macht!
Ein super Lüfter für genau diese Sache ist der Ultra Sleek Vortex, schwarz - 120mm von Prolimatech:
Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex - 120mm: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## SuntuIeu (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Super Arbeit.
Theoretisch kann man die braune und schwarze Adern abisolieren und da drauf direkt gehen.
Da habe wirklich angst  kann man viel verk....


----------



## snapstar123 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Auf jeden Fall top Arbeit und klasse Bilder , werde es jetzt auch so machen.
Ich überlege nur unten einen leisen 120mm Lüfter zu nehmen z. B. Noiseblocker ansonsten hab ich soweit alles was man braucht.
Der Lüfter drückt die Luft rein damit die warme Luft ja durchs NT entweicht. 

Momentan liegt sie auf 4 PC Füssen das sie etwas höher ist da hinter der PS4 Pro ein 180er Lüfter steht der die Luft noch zusätzlich raus zieht und einen 140er an der Seite rechts für Frischluft, ist aber eben keine Dauerlösung deswegen auch der Umbau.
Überlege da sie ja nach dem Umbau steht, ob ich irgendwie hinten noch einen Lüfter anbringen soll der die Luft raus saugt oder währe das nach dem Umbau nicht so gut wegen dem Airflow, auf jeden Fall sehr gut gemacht auch die Bilder top , Mfg

Ach ja was für eine Umdrehung sollte der Lüfter haben also nicht zu hoch wie ich mitbekommen habe, von Noiseblocker Blackseries gibt es sehr leise ohne PWM und vorallem auch Dämmung des Gehäuse des Lüfters, dachte so an 800RPM oder etwas mehr, würde mich über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg


----------



## ARCdefender (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*



SuntuIeu schrieb:


> Super Arbeit.
> Theoretisch kann man die braune und schwarze Adern abisolieren und da drauf direkt gehen.
> Da habe wirklich angst  kann man viel verk....



Wenn Du nicht löten kannst dann ist das der bessere Weg, Ja. 
Aber ordentlich Abisolieren!




snapstar123 schrieb:


> Momentan liegt sie auf 4 PC Füssen das sie etwas höher ist da hinter der PS4 Pro ein 180er Lüfter steht der die Luft noch zusätzlich raus zieht und einen 140er an der Seite rechts für Frischluft, ist aber eben keine Dauerlösung deswegen auch der Umbau.
> Überlege da sie ja nach dem Umbau steht, ob ich irgendwie hinten noch einen Lüfter anbringen soll der die Luft raus saugt oder währe das nach dem Umbau nicht so gut wegen dem Airflow, auf jeden Fall sehr gut gemacht auch die Bilder top , Mfg
> 
> Ach ja was für eine Umdrehung sollte der Lüfter haben also nicht zu hoch wie ich mitbekommen habe, von Noiseblocker Blackseries gibt es sehr leise ohne PWM und vorallem auch Dämmung des Gehäuse des Lüfters, dachte so an 800RPM oder etwas mehr, würde mich über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg



 Ja so war das bei mir auch Vorher, alles versucht sie Leiser und Kühler zu bekommen, Lüfter unter der Konsole, HiFi Füsse drunter, Lüfter hinten, bis ich dann genug hatte  

Ja ein Lüfter mit max 800RPM ist super, ich hatte ja zum Prolimatech geraten weil er ein sehr leiser Low-Profile Lüfter ist, wer kein Low Profil braucht kann natürlich auch andere Lüfter nehmen, gibt ja genug leise Teile am Markt


----------



## snapstar123 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

@ARCdefender ich glaube das ich mir doch denn Prolimatech Lüfter holen werde.
Er hat wirklich denn Vorteile kraftvoll-leise und nur 15mm dick zu sein, so könnte ich vielleicht mit denn Standfüßen sie weiter im liegen betreiben wenn die PS4 Pro bzw. der Lüfter noch genügend Platz für die Luft hat, muss erst mal schauen wie hoch die Füße sind und danke für die Antwort , Mfg

Hab da noch was gefunden bloß wie du schon erwähnt hast weiß man nicht ob es klappt mit einem Axial Lüfter über der APU.
Der Radial Lüfter wurde aus gebaut und durch einen PWM Noctua 1500RPM ersetzt, um so zu sagen denn Luftdruck aufrecht zu erhalten wurde es mit Alutap oder Panzertap verklebt die Löcher unterm Radial Lüfter damit Überdruck entsteht fürs NT und der PWM Lüfter hängt an der PS4 Pro Steuerung da diese diesmal wirklich gut sein soll, also die interne Lüftersteuerung.
Bloss ist diese Variante ziemlich heikel da man nicht weiß ob der Axial Lüfter genügend Druck auf baut um das NT zu kühlen was angeblich funktionieren soll aber bin da etwas kritisch , Mfg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ARCdefender (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Ich würde es nicht machen, zumal dann auch unter dem Blech kein Airflow mehr herrscht und da sitzen unter anderem auch die Spannungswandler.
Auch die HDD hätte dann keinen Airflow mehr, es muss ja nicht nur die APU gekühlt werden


----------



## snapstar123 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

@ARCdefender werde ich auch nicht machen  da ich eben wie du schon sagst nicht weiß ob genügend Airflow im Gehäuse herrscht und vorallem das NT muss auch noch sehr darunter leiden.

Die PS4 Pro bekommt oben wie bei dir einen schönen Ausschnitt und drüber ein Staubsutzgitter, unten das gleiche hoffe bloss das ich sie liegend hinbekommen mit dem Lüfter da ja Slim-Lüfter, nicht mehr lange und ich kann anfangen. 
MX4 passt als WLP finde sie halt gut da sie sich sehr lange hält und nicht so schnell vertrocknet wie z. B. die PK1 die trocknet schneller aus im Dauergebrauch , Mfg


----------



## Blackout27 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass man für die RAM Kühlung das Schutzblech (nicht das was zur "Kühlung" dient) entfernen oder Ausschneiden müsste. 

Ich würde es einfach weg lassen da ich an der Konsole nichts schneiden möchte. Ist das ein Problem da ich kein weiteren Nutzen sehe?! 

Grüße


----------



## ARCdefender (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*



thehate91 schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass man für die RAM Kühlung das Schutzblech (nicht das was zur "Kühlung" dient) entfernen oder Ausschneiden müsste.
> 
> Ich würde es einfach weg lassen da ich an der Konsole nichts schneiden möchte. Ist das ein Problem da ich kein weiteren Nutzen sehe?!
> 
> Grüße



Könnte ein Problem beim Einschub für die HDD werden.


----------



## Blackout27 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Könnte ein Problem beim Einschub für die HDD werden.



Okay Danke. Dann muss es ich wohl doch etwas mehr basteln als gedacht^^


----------



## SuntuIeu (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Update :
Ich habe über Weihnachten  Wärmeleitpaste und Pads getauscht, Paste Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut und Fujipoly Ultra Extreme Pads... kleine Verbesserung, die höchste Stufe des Lüfters kommt nicht mehr aber die Konsole ist immer noch laut (nach meinen Kriterien). Deshalb habe ich das Matrial das schon im diesen Thread erwähnt wurde bestellt.   
Ixh bin auch froh dass ich 7016 revision habe weil die 7116 Spulenfiepen im Netzteil hat.
Guten Rutsch


----------



## snapstar123 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

So hab soweit alles bestellt was wichtig ist, Lüfter hab ich noch hier aber wird auch ein anderer bestellt.
Beim Lüfter nehme ich glaube Noiseblocker Blackserie oder Enermax sind ist leise wenn sie zu empfehlen sind, da sie steht mach die dicke auch nichts mehr aus beim Lüfter da der Prolimatech gerade nicht bestellbar ist.

Ich kann ja denn Lüfter bei denn Speicherkühler auch extern anschließen über ein kleines Netzteil, habe so ja schon 2 Lüfter auf 7V laufen zur Unterstützung der PS4 Pro, darf halt nicht vergessen denn Lüfter auch an zu machen wenn die Konsole läuft.
Jetzt wird erst mal das Blech mit dem Dremel bearbeitet dann alle seitlichen Luftöffnungen seitlich der Konsole von innen mit Feinstrumpfhose bekleben als Staubschutz. 
Wenn ich fertig bin stell ich dann auch mal Bilder rein , Mfg

Das währe z.B. Ein guter Lüfter da 900RPM ausreichen denke ich, sind zwar 2 aber machst für ein Kumpel gleich mit, ach ja und Staubfilter 120mm und 80mm

Enermax - 120mm Gehause Lufter - 2: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

SilverStone SST-FF121B - 120 mm Lufterabdeckung: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Ach ja hast du einen Antivibrationsrahmen genutzt oder ist der Lüfter schon komplett entkoppelt , Mfg


----------



## SuntuIeu (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Du musst den Lüfter nicht extern anschliessen. Ich habe 3 pin Molex Splitter auf Ebay dafür bestellt. Kostet 2 Euro. Also brauch man nicht löten.
Dazu auch 12V Motordrezahlregler 2 Euro.


----------



## snapstar123 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Werde ihn lieber auch verlöten ist sicherer und wie du schon erwähnt hast ein Poti zum regeln, da habe ich noch genügend hier zu Hause. 
Nur noch der Lüfter ist die Qual da viele gut sind, Noctua Cromax, Noiseblocker NB PL1, Fractal Venturi aber suche wirklich einen laufruhig mit genügend Durchsatz , Mfg


----------



## SuntuIeu (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Ich habe Noctua NF S12B Redux 1200 bestellt. 
Ultra-Quiet 120mm fans

Ich habe unten kein Problem mit dem Platz...ich habe dazu  4 Stück 10cm Möbelfüße bestellt


----------



## snapstar123 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Ist auch nicht schlecht, der Noctua Cromax soll auch sehr gut sein und sehr leise.
Der Noctua industrial soll nicht so gut sein aber danke für deine Antwort , Mfg


----------



## SuntuIeu (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Ich habe angefangen. Dieses Loch habe ich mit dem Cuttermesser geschnitten, vorschichtig aber.
Bis ich die andere Sachen kriege tue ich ein Buch über dem Loch onen drauf.


----------



## snapstar123 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Sieht aber sehr gut aus, sind das die Staubfilter von Silverstone die magnetisch halten, überlege diese auch zu holen aber echt top 👍
Ach ja kann ja trotzdem einen PWM Lüfter nehmen und nur die 3 Pins nutzen, ist möglich oder eher schlecht , Mfg


----------



## SuntuIeu (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Ne, Demciflex 80mm.  Silverstone kommt unten weil er ( im verhleich mit Demciflex) wirklich Magneten hat. Plos ich habe einen mit dem schwarzen Netz bestellt aber weißes ist gekommen. Ich habe mich beschwert und jetzt kriege ich schwarzes umsonst, gegen 10. aber.
Du brauchst nur 12V also 2 Adern für den extra Lüfter. 
Wenn das funtioniert ich nehme dieses
LÃ¼fter Y Adapter Kabel Molex 3 Pin Buchse auf 2x Stecker Splitter 0,20m 20cm | eBay

Sonst muss ich auch löten. Ich bin selber Elektriker aber da an Pins kan man viel verka... und das muss nich sein.


----------



## snapstar123 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Danke da wollte ich noch mal fragen, zwecks löten, das Kabel wo du meinst denke schon was für eins bloss welches genau da Link nicht geht.
Vom Lüfter dürfte aber das Kabel lang genug sein zwecks löten. 
Dann hab ich noch Potis hier von Gehäuse z. B. kennst ja bestimmt bei manchen Gehäuse so ein billig Steuerung  oder lieber ein normaler Poti um denn Lüfter zu regulieren währe da sehr dankbar, löten kann ich gut bloss verstehen das mit dem Y Adapter nicht, würde mich über Hilfe freuen , Mfg

Die Firma muss ich mir mal anschauen, der Staubfilter sieht echt top aus , Mfg


----------



## Abductee (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Wenn du den Lüfter nicht mit extrem hohen Drehzahlen kaufst, düfte ein Poti nicht notwendig sein.
Den Redux mit 700rpm wirst du sicher nicht drosseln müssen.


----------



## snapstar123 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wÃ¤rmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Dachte so an diesen von Fractal
Bloss läuft der mit hohen RPM und müsste gedrosselt werden. 
Dann doch der Redux, hab mich zwischen beiden hin und her aber wenn der nur mit 700RPM läuft passt das ja, danke noch mal für die Antwort , Mfg


----------



## SuntuIeu (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Revoltec 3 Pin Molex Y-Kabel: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


Hoffe das geht. Da sieht man genau das bei einem Stecker ein gelber Draht(Tacho) fehlt und da stecks du deinen Lüfter. Ist nur geschlieffen.

Aber wenn ich genau die Pin belegung sehe das geht nicht weil  PS4 kompett andere Reihenfolge hat.


----------



## snapstar123 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Ach so jetzt verstehe ich was du meinst, da hab ich auch noch welche da.
Mit der Pin Belegung ist kein Problem, mann muss sich nur + und Masse merken.
Gibt ja auch gute Videos auf Youtube wie man wo was abgreift , Mfg

Werde wahrscheinlich noch außerhalb ein Tempsensor anbringen, halt das Auslesegerät, Tempsensor kommt dort hin natürlich zur APU 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werde noch einen zweiten wo anders anbringen mal schauen. 
Mal schauen was die PS4 Pro danach für Werte hat , Mfg


----------



## snapstar123 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Bräuchte noch mal eure Hilfe in der Sache Lüftersteuerung ob es möglich währe.
Also hab soweit alles und Bestellung geht auch gleich raus an Teilen wie RAM Kühler usw. die mir halt noch fehlen.
Hab ansonsten alles fertig, auch löten kein Problem, nur da noch eine Frage zwecks einer kleinen Lüftersteuerung. 
Hab gewusst das ich noch eine kleine hatte von Fractal hatte,  so eine wo bei Gehäuse bei liegen (keine hochwertige Lüftersteuerung), Bilder sind im Anhang mit denn Kabeln die beiliegen wahr sogar ein 3Pin Y auf 3x3Pin Verlängerung sowie ein Molex für Strom.
Kann ich so eine Steuerung mit in die PS4 Pro einbauen bzw. anlöten für denn 120mm Lüfter um ihn zu Regeln, die Steuerung ist klar groß aber man kann sie verkleinern aber würde es gehen wegen denn Strom zu bekommen, das währe meine letzte Bitte dann kann ich auch einen höher drehenden Lüfter montieren wegen dem Staubschutzgitter da die Luft ja wieder abbremsen wird , Mfg 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abductee (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Hast du nicht den 700rpm Noctua bestellt? Dann brauchst du keine Steuerung.
Einfach mit dem Y-Kabel parallel zum anderen Lüfter hängen.


----------



## snapstar123 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Ja ich hab denn Thread mit denn leisesten Lüfter 120mm erstellt .
Das Problem ist nicht das der Lüfter genug Durchsatz hat sondern was er an Durchsatz verliert durch das Staubgitter von Silverstone, er hat genügend Durchsatz von ca. 56m3 aber reicht es dann noch für die Ram Speicher.
Hab eben überlegt die 1200RPM Version zu holen oder reichen 700RPM (56m3 an Luft Durchsatz) trotz Staubschutzfilter, würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen.
Aber ein Y Adapter brauch ich ja nicht, wird ja gelötet oder bin mir nicht sicher , Mfg

Ach ja ganz normal 3Pin wo nur + und - genutzt werden um die 12V ab zu greifen, wenn ich mich nicht irre müsste ich noch mal schauen , Mfg


----------



## Abductee (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Ah der Lüfteranschluss ist ja kein normaler Molex, da hatte ich ein anderes Bild im Kopf.
Trotzdem, wenn du auf den Lüfteranschluss + und - auflöten würdest könntest du dir die Regelung ersparen.
Wie hast du denn geplant die 12V zu beziehen?
Der RAM wird normalerweise nur von der dünnen Metallplatte gekühlt. 
Wenn du da jetzt richtige Kühlkörper anklebst und denen dann noch nur einen hauch von Luftbewegung gönnst ist das viel besser als nur durch die Metallplatte gekühlt zu werden.


----------



## snapstar123 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

So möchte ich es ja auch machen wie hier vom Thread Ersteller.
Unten ein 120mm Lüfter der auf die Speicher pusttet, natürlich mit RAM Heatsinks und oben ein 80mm Ausschnitt.
Es geht mir darum wenn ich denn Lüfter ohne Steuerung nutze ist der Noctua Redux 700RPM ausreichend vorallem ist er noch ausreichend wenn der Staubschutz Filter auf denn Lüfter sitzt, hat er dann noch genügend Durchsatz um die Speicher zu kühlen , Mfg


----------



## Abductee (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Gut aber wo bekommst du die 12V für den Lüfter her? Wo lötest du an?
Wenn du auf den originalen Lüfter anlötest hättest du eine automatische Regelung.
Durch den Staubfilter geht nur wenig verloren, da würd ich mir keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## snapstar123 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

O.k. Das ist schon mal sehr gut das der Staubfilter nicht so viel ausmacht.
Wo würdest du die 12V abzwacken für 3Pin kein PWM, kenne halt nur diese Stelle hier.
Mit denn 12V muss ich noch mal schauen aber gehe mal auf Seite 3 da ist ein Bild drinnen oder vielleicht bekomme ich es mit einem Link, bei@ARCdefender klappt es wunderbar .
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/fullsizeImage.php?i=981346



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke dir auch schon mal für deine Hilfe, also reicht der Noctua Redux 700RPM, weil dann kann ich die Bestellung raus hauen , Mfg


----------



## Abductee (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Verbessert mich wenn ich falsch liege, aber der originale Lüfter wird doch per Spannung geregelt?
Dann bekommst vom Lüfterstecker keine 12V, wenn du dort anlötest wird dein zusätzlicher Lüfter parallel zum originalen geregelt.
Was ja gut ist, leise im Leerlauf und mehr Drehzahl wenn sie warm wird.


----------



## snapstar123 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Wie bekomme ich ihn dann auf 12V zum laufen, würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen, löten ist bei mir kein Problem.
Er soll eigentlich durchgehend mit 12V laufen und sich eben nicht regeln oder liege ich jetzt falsch.
Normal sollte er bei 12V laufen deswegen langsam drehenden Lüfter mit gutem Durchsatz und der leise ist, hoffe liege damit richtig.
Müsste mal @ARCdefender fragen ob sein Lüfter regelt oder bei 12V läuft.

Was würdest du empfehlen oder brauche ich ein Adapter um auf 12V zu kommen bin über jede Hilfe dankbar , Mfg


----------



## Blackout27 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Ich habe nun auch die Raumkühler und co bestellt. 
Sobald alles umgebaut ist bzw. Probleme auftreten melde ich mich hier.

Die erste große Probe wird das das Horizon Zero Dawn DLC


----------



## ARCdefender (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Ein 700rpm Lüfter reicht vollkommen aus, da muss nicht so viel Luft durch, ohne den Lüfter geht dort unten im Originalzustand auch s gut wie nichts durch, mit einem Lüfter der 700 rpm hat steigert man den Airflow dort schon um die 500% zum Originalzustand.
Je mehr RPM ein Lüfter hat um so lauter wird die Sache, da die PS4 immer ordentlich Dampf auf dem Stecker hat.
Hatte auch erst einen Lüfter mit Max 1200 drin, der war permanent laut.
Ich vermute das der Lüfter der PS4 unter 7V garnicht erst an läuft, wie gesagt der kann bis zu *25 Watt* aufnehmen


----------



## Blackout27 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Donnerstag wird umgebaut.
Bin gespannt ob die Konsole danach leiser zu werke geht 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snapstar123 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

@thehate91 fange da auch an um zu bauen, mir fehlt noch ein Staubfilter der erst Donnerstags kommt, gutes gelingen wünsche ich dir , Mfg 

@ARCdefender kurze Frage, muss bei der PWM Verlängerung nur Tacho und PWM Signal abtrennen-abisolieren und wie auf dem Bild bei dir einfach + und Masse anlöten, möchte da nur sicher gehen, die Bilder von der PWM Verlängerung, wird einfach wie beschrieben abgetrennt oder muss ich da noch was beachten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe so währe es richtig die 2 ab und die anderen 2 Adern werden angelötet, hoffe stimmt so , Mfg


----------



## Blackout27 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*



snapstar123 schrieb:


> @thehate91 fange da auch an um zu bauen, mir fehlt noch ein Staubfilter der erst Donnerstags kommt, gutes gelingen wünsche ich dir , Mfg



Das wünsche ich dir auch  Bei mir ist es ja etwas leichter, da ich keine Löcher mit Lüfter einbauen werde. 
Bin wirklich gespannt auf dein Ergebnis


----------



## snapstar123 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Hoffe bloss ob ich mit der Verkabelung richtig liege, zerschnitten habe ich die PWM Verlängerung ja noch nicht.
Werde soweit alles gut im Gehäuse unter bringen, werde auch Bilder machen , Mfg


----------



## ARCdefender (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*



snapstar123 schrieb:


> @ARCdefender kurze Frage, muss bei der PWM Verlängerung nur Tacho und PWM Signal abtrennen-abisolieren und wie auf dem Bild bei dir einfach + und Masse anlöten, möchte da nur sicher gehen, die Bilder von der PWM Verlängerung, wird einfach wie beschrieben abgetrennt oder muss ich da noch was beachten



Ja genau so 
Ich habe einfach auch die Eins samt Kabel aus dem Stecker gemacht


----------



## snapstar123 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Super klasse Danke dir,  dann kann es ja morgen schon los gehen, endlich wird sie etwas Kühler gemacht und vielleicht sogar leiser , Mfg


----------



## Blackout27 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Noch eine kleine Frage da ich bisher noch nichts darüber im Forum gelesen habe.
Die Spannungswandler werden über das Schutzblech gekühlt. Dafür verwendet Sony solche kleinen weißen Pads. Ist es sinnvoll beim Umbau diese gegen Wärmeleitpaste bzw. die Wärmeleitpads ( Akasa AK-TT12-80 - beidseitig selbstklebende: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor ) zu tauschen?

https://d3nevzfk7ii3be.cloudfront.net/igi/h2em226i3CD3sReR.medium


----------



## Blackout27 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Ich habe meine Konsole nun mit dem Ramkühlern und der MX4 Wärmeleitpaste ausgestattet. Das Schutzblech auf der Rückseite habe ich einfach weggelassen. Dadurch musste ich nichts an der Konsole Sägen und die Ramkühler haben "genügend Platz". Diese haben genau inkl. Gehäuserückseite gepasst (auf den mm genau)  
Auch die Festplatte hält bombenfest da der Käfig mit dem Gehäuse verschraubt wird.  Alles in allen war der Umbau ziemlich einfach und hat keine 45 min gedauert.

*Fazit:*

Nach dem Umbau ist meine PS4 Pro merklich leiser  Das auf und ab Drehen der Lüfter ist noch vorhanden allerdings wurde es stark minimiert. Die meiste Zeit läuft die Konsole mit einer konstanten Lüfterdrehzahl, was wesentlich angenehmer ist als dieses ständige auf und ab. Die Konsole dreht nur in absoluten Lastszenen mit der 4 Lüfterstufe (~2 Sone) auf, unter normalen Bedingungen dreht der Lüfter auf Stufe 2-3 (1-1,5 Sone). Vorher drehte der Lüfter in der Regel auf Stufe 4 und ging ständig auf Stufe 5 bzw. sogar in seltenen Fällen auf Stufe 6 !!!
Ich habe zwei Spiele getestet inkl. Pro Patch. 

Stufe1 -> Idle, nicht hörbar (HDD Geräusch ist lauter)
Stufe2 -> nicht hörbar unter Spielesound, auch in leisen Szenen nicht hörbar
Stufe3 -> nicht hörbar unter Spielesound, lediglich in leisen Szenen ist ein dezentes Rauschen zu hören
Stufe4 -> leicht hörbar unter Spielesound, in leisen Szenen hört man ein  deutliches aber noch nicht störendes Rauschen
Stufe5 -> deutlich hörbar unter Spielesound, in leisen Szenen störend laut
Stufe6 -> nervig laut unter Spielesound, verdirbt mir den Spielspaß


Uncharted 4:
Die Konsole verrichtet ihre Arbeit angenehm leise sodass man unter normalen Spielesound die Konsole nicht mehr wahrnimmt (Lüfterstufe 2-3). Der Lüfter hält die meiste Zeit die Lüfterdrehzahl konstant. Nur in sehr ruhigen Stellen hört man ein leichtes rauschen. Lediglich bei einer Zwischensequenz ist der Lüfter etwas lauter geworden (Stufe4). 

Final Fantasy XV (Visuell Mode):
Das Spiel stellt für mich das Worst Case Szenario dar, kein anderes Spiel hat meine Konsole so gestresst seitdem ich sie gekauft habe.  Auch hier konnte ich eine deutliche Verbesserung feststellen. Die Lüfterdrehzahl ändert sich nicht ständig (auf und ab) sondern bleibt meist auf einer Stufe (Stufe 3). In  absoluten Lastszenen wird die Konsole dann leicht hörbar mit Spielesound (Stufe 4).


Ich bin mit dem Ergebnis mega happy da ich lediglich die Wärmeleitpaste und die Ramkühler gewechselt habe. 
Ich kann mir auch gut vorstellen, dass ein direkter Lüfter an den Rambausteinen nochmals die Geräuschkulisse minimiert. Ich werde meiner Konsole noch Standfüße spendieren damit sich auf der Unterseite die warme Luft nicht staut.


Vielen lieben Dank an alle die mir geholfen haben


----------



## SuntuIeu (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Imgur: The magic of the Internet

Das ist meine. Schaut böse aus 

Fazit...sehr sehr leise


----------



## snapstar123 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

@thehate91 klasse Arbeit, sieht echt gut aus .
Die MX4 kommt bei mir auch zum Einsatz leider dauert meine Bestellung immer noch, vorallem der schöne Staubfilter von Declim dauert noch.
Fange daher erst nach dem Wochenende an aber echt super Arbeit, ach ja als Standfüßen habe ich vom PC Gehäuse aus Chrome, kosten so 6-10€ und sind auch noch zusätzlich mit Gummi überzogen unten damit die Vibration nicht übertragen wird, musst einfach mal Google da findest dann was passendes . 
Bei mir muss ich noch improvisieren da ich durch denn Lüfter schon so 8-10cm an Höhe bräuchte wegen der Luftzirkulation,  , Mfg

@Suntuleo auch sehr schön, so habe ich es auch vor, vorallem auch mit erhöhten Standfüßen .
Auch der Staubfilter sieht klasse aus, müsste auch von Declim sein, ich muss leider noch auf denn Filter warten aber wirklich schön geworden , Mfg


----------



## SuntuIeu (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

@thehate91   Schlau... eigentlich das Blech braucht man nicht 

@snapstar123

Demciflex Filter habe ich heute weggemacht..
Der blockiert viel zuviel Luft..habe ich einen Raster eingebaut.


----------



## snapstar123 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

@Suntuleu also lieber einen Filter mit größere Öffnung.
So ein Filter in der Art, hab jetzt nur ein Bild von der Ps3 mit einem anderen Filter der mehr Durchzug bietet, was würdest du da empfehlen, so einen wie bei der PS3 hier das Bild




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen, für die PS3 ist das mehr ein feines Meshgitter als Stoff,  man kann auch schön durchschauen und sieht denn Lüfter, er würde auch perfekt auf die PS4 passen , Mfg


----------



## SuntuIeu (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wÃ¤rmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Das erste hier

80mm Luftergitter und Filter | eBay

Nur die Konsole  regelmäßig ausblasen.

Ixh glaube ARCdefender hat das gleiche.


----------



## snapstar123 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wÃ¤rmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Super Danke für die Antwort, ich nutze dann denn von der PS3 da er genauso viel Luft durchlässt man kann es bloß schlecht erkennen, hier sieht man ihn besser, sry finde das Produkt leider nicht mehr aber werde denn Umbau auch fotografieren dann sieht man ihn , Mfg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da sieht man schön das er ordentlich Luft durch lässt, hoffe ich Finde so ein Gitter noch mal, ist auch ca. 90mm im Durchmesser, ist aber nicht weiter schlimm , Mfg


----------



## Abductee (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Du könntest von Demciflex auch das 140er Modell nehmen.
DEMCiflex Staubfilter rund 140mm schwarz/schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## snapstar123 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

@Abductee die Runde sehen auch nicht schlecht aus, so einen werde ich mir für die PS3 ordern.
Danke für denn Tipp, der wird sich perfekt auf der PS3 machen , Mfg

Reicht der Anpressdruck die dicke von denn WLPads, auf dem Bild schön zu erkennen. 
Hab sie fest gedreht und wieder geöffnet um sicher zu gehen, hab 0,5mm von Phobya aber doppelt belegt das es auf 1mm kommt, was meint ihr, WLP ist die MX4 da sie sehr lange hält und nicht so schnell vertrocknet wie viel andere WLP,   Mfg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snapstar123 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Also noch 2 Ausschnitte und dann bin ich endlich auch fertig mit dem Umbau.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann die Speicher Kühler angebracht und die Lüfter Verlängerung an gelötet, kommt noch Heiskleber hin zum Schutz. 
Sind die sind Masse und + gut verlötet würde mich da über ein Feedback freuen bevor Heiskleber hin kommt, richtig sind sie auf jeden Fall von der Reihenfolge.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin dann heute auch endlich fertig, freue mich schon darauf sie an zu machen , Mfg

So endlich fertig soweit, hier die Ausschnitte leider nur mit einem Dremel möglich gewesen .
120mm unten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


80mm oben 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lüfter Entkopplung schnell selbst zurecht geschnitten 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


120mm Lüfter 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


120mm Staubschutz 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


90mm Staubgitter aus Mesh



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Innenseite vom Boden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So endlich geschafft, verkabelt ist sie auch schon und am Strom hängt sie auch. 
Mal sehen was die Hauptlastigen Spiele dazu sagen wie The Witcher III, Horizon Zero Dawn oder CoD MW2. 
Gebe morgen noch ein Feedback ab, schönen Abend euch allen und danke für eure Hilfe , Mfg


----------



## SuntuIeu (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Super gemacht.

Würde plos Alphacool Eisschicht 14 W/mK 1mm  Wlp nehmen. Reicht 20x20mm bei Ebay kostet 5.70.


----------



## snapstar123 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Werde doch zu einem anderen Lüfter greifen, das Modell passt schon bloss 1200RPM lieber 800RPM und andere WLPads, Danke noch mal , Mfg

Also läuft und läuft, sie hat zwar einen Zusatzlüfter aber finde sie leiser als zuvor, der PS4 Pro Lüfter bleibt fast nur auf Lufterstufe 3 selbst im Hauptquartier bei CoD MW2 wo der Lüfter regelrecht an die Decke ging. 
Mal schauen wie es bei Horizen Zero Dawn, The Witcher III und Finale Fantasy XV,  Mfg


----------



## SuntuIeu (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Probier mal ohne oberen Deckel.
Und lieber nur 0.5 Wlp als doppel belegen. So kannst du nur viel leitfähigkeit verlieren.


----------



## snapstar123 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Musste sie leider doppelt belegen sonst hätten sie keinen richtigen Anpressdruck gehabt.
Ich hole mir lieber neue wie du schon gemeint hast. 
Die PS4 Pro ist merklich leiser trotz Zusatzlüfter aber hole mir doch denn Redux 800RPM, der 1200RPM ist zwar auch leise aber da reicht wirklich der mit 800RPM , Mfg


----------



## SuntuIeu (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Ich habe Fujipoly Extreme 17 w/mk   0.5mm... keine Probleme. Je dünner Pad ist desto bessere Leitfähigkeit ist.
Paste ist Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut... besser geht nicht.


----------



## Blackout27 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*



snapstar123 schrieb:


> Werde doch zu einem anderen Lüfter greifen, das Modell passt schon bloss 1200RPM lieber 800RPM und andere WLPads, Danke noch mal , Mfg
> 
> Also läuft und läuft, sie hat zwar einen Zusatzlüfter aber finde sie leiser als zuvor, der PS4 Pro Lüfter bleibt fast nur auf Lufterstufe 3 selbst im Hauptquartier bei CoD MW2 wo der Lüfter regelrecht an die Decke ging.
> Mal schauen wie es bei Horizen Zero Dawn, The Witcher III und Finale Fantasy XV,  Mfg



Super Ergebnis! Bin auf weitere Ergebnisse gespannt 
Final Fantasy XV würde mich brennend interessieren ob deine Konsole bei der 3 Stufe bleibt.

Grüße und tolle Arbeit


----------



## snapstar123 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wÃ¤rmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Werde später dann noch mal schauen und eine Schicht WLPads aufbringen und noch mal überprüfen wie sich die WLP verteilt hat. 
Werde dann weiter berichten , Mfg

Noch mal als Update, alles läuft super und auch angenehm leise nur wird nach längerer Zeit das Netzteil etwas heiß.
Müsste am besten ein Poti einbauen was denn PS4 Pro Lüfter auf Dauer um 10-20% steigert und der Lüfter regelt sich trotzdem weiter.

Habe noch überlegt erst mal provisorisch eine Abdeckung zu bauen die um die RAM Speicher innen kommt und somit die Luft vom 120mm Lüfter direkt nur einen Weg hat durchs Netzteil.
So müsste der Druck vom 120mm Lüfter wesentlich gesteigert werden, hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine, eine Abtrennung innen im Gehäuse der die Luft durchs Netzteil lenkt vom 120mm Lüfter.
Mal schauen wie man das am besten hin bekommt , Mfg


----------



## snapstar123 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Ach ja um noch zusätzlich denn Flow vom Netzteil zu entlasten klebe ich hinten noch 2x60mm Lüfter hin die gedrosselt werden.
Es hat hier schon mal jemand gemacht mit top Ergebnissen, leider konnte man an die normale PS4 2x60mm und 3x40mm bei der Pro gehen nur 2x60mm wegen denn Anschlüssen.
2 solche Lüfter mit hohem Durchsatz gedrosselt und sie ziehen die Wärme aus dem Netzteil.

Spire SP06025S1M3 Gehäuselüfter 60x60x25mm 12V 3-pin 4000 U

So sieht mein Setup aus und muss sagen der 180mm Lüfter hinten, Schaufelt gut Wärme Luft weg deswegen die Idee mit denn 2 60mm Lüftern , Mfg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja noch was zum Schutzblech für denn Arbeitsspeicher sowie zu denn 6 Kühler der Spannungswandler.
Es ist dort gar nicht möglich WLP auf zu tragen nur WLPads da die Kühler nicht Plan sind, es ist sogar ein Knuppel in der Mitte deswegen die dicken WLPads, hier schön am Blech zu erkennen für denn RAM.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Bild von der PS4 aber man sieht schön um die APU die Speicher Kühler, das selbe gilt für Spannungswandler.
Wieso sind auf denn Kühlern solche Noppen oder Knuppel, währen sie flach könnte man doch WLP nehmen, ich verstehe das nicht. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorallem bei denn 6 Spannungswandler währe es viel gewesen was man hätte raus holen können deswegen WLPads.

Hier noch ein Video bei über 3Sdt Spielzeit bei CoD MW2, was mich nervt ist nur das Geräusch bei der vierten Lüfter Stufe, im Video hört man es sehr gut am Schluss wie ein leichtes schleifen.
So aber immer Stufe 3-4 und es ist wirklich leise.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WfOLRH0s8GM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bei denn 6 Spannungswandler das gleiche, was hat da nur Sony gemacht, Kühler sollen Plan sein und nicht in der Mitte nennen Knuppel , Mfg


----------



## steve_rogers (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich habe seit Neustem eine PS4 Pro mit der B Chassis und möchte die Kühlung so weit mir möglich optimieren. Mein Plan : 1.) Werks-WLP (böse Zungen behaupten Sony hätte Maynoaise verwendet) austauschen gegen Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut. 2.) oben eine 120 x 240mm Öffnung reinschneiden und einen Demciflex Staubfilter einsetzten. 3.) Die RAM Module besser kühlen indem ich Thermal Grizzly Minus Pad oder Aluminium VGA-RAM Kühler (die, die hier bereits empfohlen wurden) einsetze. 4.) Die PS4 wird dann in einem Vertikalständer betrieben, weil das ja auch positiv auf die Wärmeentwicklung auswirken soll.

Meine Frage : Ist der Unterschied der Kühlung zwischen den Grizzly WLPads zu den Alu VGA-Ram Kühlern arg / deutlich groß ? Denn sollte dieser eher marginal ausfallen, würde ich mich für die pads entscheiden, weil ich mir dadurch ein Loch, welches ich in die Metallabdeckung reinsägen müsste, sparen kann.

Mfg, Steve


----------



## SuntuIeu (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Was man braucht ist schon da geklärt muss du nur von erster Seite lesen.
Funktion von Wärmeleitpad/paste ist schon im seinem Namen beschrieben also es leitet die Wärme nix anderes. Zu Kühlen brauchst du einen Kühler oder in diesem Fall Kühlkorper und dazu einen Lüfter.


----------



## Viking30k (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Hi mal ne Frage da ich echt nicht weiß was ich machen soll

Ich habe jetzt 3 PS4 Pro Konsole gehabt 

die Erste war die Pro die man zu Release bekommen hat 7016b wars glaub ich das Teil war unheimlich Laut und Horizon hätte man am Liebsten nur mi Headset gespielt oder die Anlage auf Kino Lautstärke aufgedreht 

die habe ich verkauft und bin auf die 7116b aufmerksam geworden welche angeblich so leise sein soll  

die erste war auch vom Lüfter her Leise hatte aber einen unangenehmen Ton der in den Ohren weh getan hat dazu kam noch Spulenfiepen

Die habe ich zurückgegeben und dann die Weiße 7116b geholt die fiept auch aber es stört nur in absoluter Ruhe im Raum damit könnte ich gerade noch Leben

Der Lüfter klingt nicht unangenehm aber bei Horizon dreht der auf wie meine alte 7016b Konsole also wie ein Jet wie und wo die Konsole dabei steht ist Egal die kann auch nen Meter ringsum Frei sein trotzdem so Laut

Jetzt überlege ich nochmal zu Tauschen oder auf die Garantie pfeifen und das Gerät umbauen?

Beim Umbau habe ich noch folgende Fragen

1. Gibt es Lüfter die auch zur Weißen ps4 passen und wen ja welche?^^

2. Ich habe keinen geeigneten Lötkolben kann man die Lüfter auch ohne Löten an die Pro hängen?

3. Da meine fiept kann man das fiepen eventuell auch beheben? Habe da ein Video mit einer Grafikkarte gesehen da wars eine Spule die nicht fixiert ist

Denke das waren alle offenen Fragen^^


----------



## snapstar123 (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

@Viking30k hallo, zu deinen Fragen vorallem Punkt 1 und 2, habe denn selben Mod gemacht aber hab unten denn Zusatzlüfter wieder entfernt da die Temperaturen zu hoch wurden vorallem das Netzteil.
Bei mir ist oben der Ausschnitt für denn PS4 Lüfter und unten eine Öffnung damit die Konsole besser denn RAM kühlen kann. 
Das Problem bei denn Zusatzlüfter ist das der PS4 Lüfter fast nicht mehr Arbeitet da die APU zu sehr gekühlt wird und somit der Luftstrom im Gehäuse fehlt für Spannungswandler und Netzteil.

Meine Temperaturen mit 4 inneren Tempsensoren gemessen über meine PC Software für Wasserkühlung. 
Unter Last bei CoD oder Horizen Zero Dawn nach Stunden
APU ca. 60°C
Spannungswandler ca. 60°C
Netzteil ca. 60°C
Ram ca. 45°C
Der Lüfter ist nicht mehr laut, angenehm Sag ich mal

Bei Filme sind sie alle bei 40°C und man hört denn Lüfter nicht.

Das mit dem Konsolentausch ist halt so eine Sache, hab die erste PS4 Pro das 7016b Modell mit dem guten Nidec Lüfter der fast nur in der 7116b verbaut wird. Der Delta Lüfter ist der Lüfter der richtig Krach macht.
Hätte so zu sagen sehr viel Glück gehabt das der Lüfter bei mir verbaut ist, man erkennt ihn an denn 8 Vertiefungen der Delta hat 12 Vertiefungen, hier ein Bild




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das mit dem Lüfter ist wie bei einer CPU jede CPU vom selben Modell läuft anders, manche besser mit höheren O. C. Potential manche mit weniger, alles Glückssache.

Ach ja zu Punkt 3 Spulenfiepen ist leider immer vorhanden und ist wirklich lästig, seit dem meine PS4 so schön ruhig läuft höre ich auch ein kleines Spulenfiepen. 
Kannst ja mal hier schauen auch wegen Umbau

PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter

, Mfg


----------



## Blackout27 (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Kann man den Nidec Lüfter zufälliger weise nachkaufen?


----------



## snapstar123 (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

@thehate91 das weiß ich leider nicht, könnte mir höchstens vorstellen eine defekte zu ergattern mit dem selben Lüfter.
Bin da auch per Zufall darauf gestoßen da es eben um die neue Revesion ging die 7116b.
Man kann aber auch die neue Revesion erwischen die sogar noch einen Delta Lüfter hat.
Das gleiche ist bei denn Festplatten, werden glaube 3 verschiedene 1Tb Festplatten in der ersten Revesion verbaut, manche sind etwas schneller manche langsamer.

Das einzigste währe nur e-bay was mir erst mal einfällt oder Amazon aber mehr Richtung England oder Amerika, hoffe konnte soweit helfen , Mfg


----------



## Blackout27 (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Ich danke dir! Werde die Augen offen halten. Habe vorhin geschaut und meine Pro 7016b hat leider wie stark vermutet den Delta verbaut ...

Grüße


----------



## snapstar123 (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

@thehate91 wenn du schon soweit WLP usw. verbessert hast währe ein Poti noch eine Überlegung wert, so kannst du denn Lüfter dauerhaft um z.B. 10% langsamer stellen, die Steuerung der PS4 funktioniert trotzdem dann noch weiter nur das der Lüfter halt etwas gedrosselt währe. 
Dazu gibt es auch viele Videos mit denn Poti Umbau an der PS4, hoffe ich konnte etwas helfen , Mfg

Ach ja noch was, da durch das mein Lüfter sehr leise ist auch unter Last hört man natürlich Spulenfiepen, ich meine es währe Spulenfiepen so wie ich es höre.
So gesehen hat auch die erste Revesion Spulenfiepen bloss man hat es nicht wahr genommen da der Lüfter unter Last enorm laut wurde, ich höre das unter Last was ist und für mich hört es sich genau nach Spulenfiepen an. 
Also ist die 7016b genau so betroffen bloss der Lüfter übertönt es, Mfg


----------



## Blackout27 (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Das Spulenfiepen kann ich ebenfalls bestätigen. Durch den Umbau ist sie schon ein gutes Stück leiser geworden. Dadurch hat man das Spulenfiepen deutlich wahrgenommen. 
Den Tipp mit dem Poti nehme ich gerne an und schaue die Tage gleich nach. Will vorher aber noch Uncharted 4 zuende spielen  

P.S. den Lüfter für das Pro Model habe ich bisher (leider) nicht im Netz gefunden. 

Grüße


----------



## Sheridan579 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Und wenn die jetzt kaputt geht könnt ihr sie in die Tonne hauen. Ich würde da nicht dran rum basteln. Kopfhörer auf und gut.


----------



## SuntuIeu (4. März 2018)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Falsch. Wenn die kaput geht dann kann man sie richten.


----------



## Sheridan579 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Und wie soll das gehen?


----------



## SuntuIeu (4. März 2018)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Musst du in die Schule gehen.


----------



## Sheridan579 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

In der Schule bringen sie einem ganz sicher nicht bei wie man eine PS4 repariert. Vor allem da zum Ende meiner Schulzeit gerade mal die erste Playstation auf dem Markt war. :p


----------



## SuntuIeu (4. März 2018)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Auf jeden Fall. Grundlagen allen Elektronischenkomponenten lernt man in der Schule. Deshalb Schule.

Oder zahlst du jemandem dass er sie für dich richtet.  Geht alles.


----------



## Sheridan579 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Kommt wohl sehr drauf an was defekt ist. Ohne Ersatzteile und geeignete Geräte wirds dann doch schwierig.


----------



## Kratos333 (8. März 2018)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Hi mal ne Frage da ich echt nicht weiß was ich machen soll
> 
> Ich habe jetzt 3 PS4 Pro Konsole gehabt
> 
> ...



Na du machst mir ja Hoffnungen. Habe vor paar Monaten schon meine PS4 Pro (Release) verkauft weil sie sowas von laut war. Das war absolut lächerlich. Habe jetzt die neue Weiße PS Pro bestellt weil ich gelesen habe die sei leiser. Wen sie diesmal wieder so laut ist dann kann mich Sony mal. Dann schick ich die zurück und warte auf die Ps5


----------



## Viking30k (13. März 2018)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Naja finde die weiße kaum leiser als meine erste dazu kommt noch das lästige fiepen welches um einiges lauter ist als bei der Schwarzen bin auch am überlegen ob ich ganz auf die ps konsole verzichten soll


----------



## Blackout27 (16. März 2018)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Ich habe mir den Nidec Playstation 4 Pro Lüfter gekauft (~40€ inkl. Versand). Sobald er angekommen und eingebaut ist, Berichte ich über mein Ergebnis.
Leider ist der Delta Lüfter bei mir verbaut der wesentlich lauter sein soll (was ich auch bestätigen kann). 

Bin schon gespannt ob dadurch meine Playstation 4 Pro  leiser wird.


----------



## SuntuIeu (17. März 2018)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Wo hast du den Lüfter bestellt? Typ?


----------



## Blackout27 (17. März 2018)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*



SuntuIeu schrieb:


> Wo hast du den Lüfter bestellt? Typ?



Direkt bei eBay Deutschland. Leider bin ich unterwegs und kann dir den Link zum Verkäufer nicht schicken.
Ich kann dir wenn du willst später per PN den Verkäufer schicken oder du schaust einfach mal unter "Playstation 4 Pro internal fan"


----------



## Blackout27 (26. März 2018)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Der Nidec Lüfter ist heute angekommen und wurde natürlich sofort verbaut. 

Äußerlich unterscheiden sich beide Lüfter.  Nach dem Einbau sitzt alles wie gewünscht. 

Unter Spiele-Last hört man nach wie vor das Spulenfiepen meiner Konsole. Der Wechsel hat leider aber logischerweise nicht geholfen. 
Der Nidec Lüfter verhält sich rein von der Lüftersteuerung ähnlich, ein ständiges auf und ab Drehen ist mir jedoch nicht mehr ausgefallen  SEHR GUT!!

Die Lautstärke hat sich ebenfalls "stark" verbessert. Die Konsole ist unter Volllast hörbar aber nicht mehr nervig da das Lüftergeräusch eher dumpf klingt. Dadurch wird der Spiele-Sound nicht mehr übertönt was viel viel angenehmer beim spielen ist. Auch die Temperaturen haben sich im Vergleich zum alten Delta Lüfter auf der Oberfläche der Konsole fühlbar verbessert.

Das einzig nervige ist daher nur noch das Spulenfiepen was hörbar ist aber nicht groß stört im Alltag. Der Lüfter verrichtet angenehm seine Arbeit und fällt nicht mehr negativ oder gar störend auf. Der Umbau hat sich also definitiv gelohnt! 

Im Vergleich zur Xbox One X ist die Konsole aber noch klar lauter und auffälliger. Ich tippe auf eine Lautstärke von  2-2,8 Sone. Vor dem Umbau der Raumkühler und dem Nidec Lüfter wurde meine Konsole deutlich lauter (3,5 Sone+). 

Grüße


----------



## eRacoon (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Muss den Thread nochmal ausbuddeln da ich vor paar Tagen auch meine PS4 Pro (CUH-7016B) umgebaut habe.
Hab wie viele hier auch oben und unten ein Loch gemacht, vRAMs + Spannungswandler Rückseite + diesen Videochip mit Kühlern bestückt und die WLP durch Flüssigmetal getauscht.

Leider ist das Ergebnis ziemlich bescheiden, die Konsole braucht zwar etwas länger bis sie aufdreht aber nach 20-30min hat sie exakt die gleiche Lautstärke wie vorher.
Hab ich mit einem dBA Messgerät auch nachvollziehen können, ist also keine Einbildung.

So nun hab ich den Thread hier gefunden und mal durchgelesen, die meisten schrauben unten ja noch einen Lüfter drauf um die vRAMs usw. zu kühlen.
Habe daher mal testweise einen 14cm Lüfter neben die Konsole direkt vor das Loch gestellt.

In der Tat ist die Konsole dadurch DEUTLICH leiser.
Vorher hatte ich 43-46 dBA nach den 20-30min, mit Lüfter unten dran hab ich nur noch 35-38 dBA, der Radiallüfter läuft deutlich langsamer und bleibt auch konstant bei einem Tempo.
So wäre das Ergebnis nahezu perfekt, ein leichtes Spulenfiepen ist dann zwar zu vernehmen aber gesamt ist die Konsole so echt leise.

Jetzt hab ich natürlich wie auch schon mal angerissen hier im Forum Angst um das Netzteil denn der Luftzug oben ist natürlich deutlich weniger.
Hab das Ganze mal mit einem Infrarottermometer von Außen auf dem Deckel gemessen.
Ohne Lüfter unten, also mit schnellem Radiallüfter hat die PS4 hinter dem Logo, also direkt über dem NT ~40°C.
Mit Lüfter unten drauf und dadurch weniger Luftzug kommt der Deckel auf ~47°C nach 30min, gut möglich das da noch nicht Ende ist, aus Zeitgründen hab ich da eben abgebrochen.


Daher mal die allgemeine Frage, wie sieht das bei euch aus, hier haben ja sehr viele einen Lüfter drauf geschraubt.
Probleme mit dem Netzteil gehabt seit dem?
Kann man das bedenkenlos machen?
Sind die 47°C auf dem Deckel schon eventuell zu viel, innendrin im NT sieht das Ganze ja vermutlich nochmal deutlich anders aus.


Anbei mal paar Bilder von meinem Umbau.
Da jetzt noch einen 14cm Lüfter unten mit drauf schrauben und an die PS4 Buchse mit dran zu löten wäre kein Problem für mich aber würde gerne mal mit dem NT eure Meinung hören.

Alternativ könnte man natürlich auch oben im Deckel zwei 12cm Fans nebeneinander über das Netzteil setzen.
Würde sicherlich auch ganz schick aussehen und die zusätzliche Kühlung von oben würde vermutlich mehr als reichen um die Temperatur zu senken.
Allterdings bei 3 zusätzlichen Lüftern sollte man sich lieber eine 12V Quelle direkt am Netzteil suchen, das würde ich dem Mainboard nicht an dem normalen Lüfterport abverlangen wollen.
Wobei man doch auf dem Powerboard problemlos an 12V kommen müsste, das NT liefert doch sicherlich direkt 12V an das MB oder?


----------



## snapstar123 (6. Mai 2019)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Hallo Leute wollte mich mal wieder melden, hat sich ja einiges getan im Thread und sehr schöne Mods bis jetzt .

Also meine läuft immer noch leise seit dem ersten Umbau der schon ewig her ist.
Wie gesagt die RAM Kühler anbringen, WLPads an die Spawas am besten Alpacool Eisschicht und WLP MX4 bleibt einfach sehr lange flüssig über Jahre von der Konsistenz her.
Ich könnte unten noch denn 120mm Lüfter anbringen aber dann wird die APU zu sehr gekühlt was dazu führt, das der Hauptlüfter auf Stufe 1 läuft und dadurch das NT zu überhitzen droht.
Das einzigste was ich noch nicht probiert habe ist ein Poti zwischen zu löten um denn Hauptlüfter auf Stufe 2-3 zu bringen um das Netzteil ausgiebig mit Luft zu versorgen.

Mal eine andere Frage ist es für die PS4 Pro besser sie stehend oder doch liegend zu betreiben, würde sie gerne im Stehen weiter betreiben, Luft bekommt sie ja genug mir geht es mehr um das Laufwerk und HDD.
Würde mich da sehr über eine Antwort freuen ob es überhaupt einen Unterschied macht , Mfg


----------



## Blackout27 (6. Mai 2019)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

Ich glaube der Playstation ist es egal ob sie steht oder liegt. 

P:S. Denkt an die zusätzliche Kühlung des HDMI Chips! Dieser regelt ebenfalls den Lüfter. Durch den kleinen Kühlbaustein hat sich bei mir nochmals die Geräuschkulisse hörbar gesenkt. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...-a-7924-picture1023516-kuehler-hdmi-chip.html


----------



## snapstar123 (6. Mai 2019)

*AW: Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?*

@thehate91 werde es mir mal näher anschauen, hab sie erst mal liegen aber stehen würde schöner aussehen.
Werde auf jeden Fall mal das mit dem HDMI-Chip noch in Angriff nehmen müsste solche kühler Chips auch noch haben ansonsten läuft sie ja immer noch leise und tut was sie soll.
Danke dir für deine Antwort und Hilfe, Mfg

Also noch mal zu der Frage unten einen Lüfter zu betreiben hilft wirklich da ja dieses X Halterung darunter die APU sitzt weswegen der Radiallüfter nur auf Stufe 1 läuft.
Wenn man einen Potie zwischen lötet kann man die Lüfterstufe erhöhen, auf 2 und die Lüftersteuerung der PS4 Pro funktioniert ja trotzdem weiter nur das der Lüfter etwas schneller ist um das NT noch zu kühlen.
Da gibt es gute Videos dazu wie dieses hier

YouTube

Bei mir hab ich denn Lüfter unten weg gelassen und sie steht noch auf erhöhten Füßen da ich auf die X Halterung auch noch RAM Kühler angebracht habe die leicht etwas bringen.
hab halt hinter der PS4 noch nen 180er Lüfter stehen der noch zusätzlich die Luft von hinten zusätzlich raus befördert aus dem Netzteil.
Wärme von außen selbst nach Stunden zocken Handwarm wo die APU liegt.
Glaube sind schon 1 1/2 Jahre rum seit dem Umbau und alles perfekt wie am Anfang.
Werde nur denn HDMI-Chip unter nem Kühler setzen ansonsten bin ich sehr zufrieden.

An alle Danke, vorallem die verschiedene mod Variante sehen schon top aus, wollte mich allgemein mal melden um zu sagen auf Dauer kein Problem es hilft höchstens der Konsole das sie wesentlich länger lebt und etwas besser läuft, Mfg


----------

